# The Mueller S#@T Show Today ......Absolutely Appalling Display Of Bias !



## nononono (Jul 24, 2019)

*The Filthy Dirty Cop is on display for ALL of America to witness...!


This Country is Corrupted on a scale few can fathom.....


Question to Director Mueller :
" Can you explain why Whitey Bulger was killed upon transfer to the New Prison  "

Response:

" I cannot answer that due to on going investigations "

Question to Director Mueller :

" Can you state that you've no alcohol before this hearing "

Response:

" Hic...." "I cannot answer that at the present time..."

*


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 24, 2019)

The Dems sure don't learn do they? Same playbook will yield the same results...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 24, 2019)

Harvard Law School professor Laurence Tribe, a fierce critic of President Trump, said Wednesday that former Special Counsel Robert Mueller's House Judiciary Committee hearing was a "disaster" that set back impeachment efforts.

“Much as I hate to say it, this morning’s hearing was a disaster," Tribe tweeted. "Far from breathing life into his damning report, the tired Robert Mueller sucked the life out of it. The effort to save democracy and the rule of law from this lawless president has been set back, not advanced."


Laurence Tribe

✔@tribelaw
Much as I hate to say it, this morning’s hearing was a disaster. Far from breathing life into his damning report, the tired Robert Mueller sucked the life out of it. The effort to save democracy and the rule of law from this lawless president has been set back, not advanced.

https://twitter.com/intent/like?tweet_id=1154066227549089792


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 24, 2019)

Liberal activist and filmmaker Michael Moore delivered a scathing review of Special Counsel Robert Mueller's testimony on Wednesday, suggesting Democrats should reconsider why they trusted him in the first place.

"A frail old man, unable to remember things, stumbling, refusing to answer basic questions," Moore tweeted, apparently in reference to Mueller.

"I said it in 2017 and Mueller confirmed it today -- All you pundits and moderates and lame Dems who told the public to put their faith in the esteemed Robert Mueller -- just STFU from now on."


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 24, 2019)

Robert Mueller deferred or declined to answer questions from members of Congress at least 82 times during his testimony in front of the House Intelligence Committee, according to a CNN analysis. Of those instances, Mueller referred lawmakers to his report at least four times.

Earlier today, while testifying in front of the House Judiciary Committee Mueller deferred or declined to answer questions from lawmakers at least 124 times during his three and a half hours of testimony. Of those instances, Mueller referred lawmakers to his report at least 39 times.

Over the course of the day he deferred or declined to answer questions 206 times. Of those instances, Mueller referred lawmakers to his report at least 43 times.


----------



## Booter (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## Booter (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 24, 2019)

t is fighting for his life. He is going down swinging. It starts with campaign finance issues and ends with a complete review of his tax returns . . . hilarious how t is willing to expose himself and his complete misunderstanding of what happened today.


----------



## espola (Jul 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t is fighting for his life. He is going down swinging. It starts with campaign finance issues and ends with a complete review of his tax returns . . . hilarious how t is willing to expose himself and his complete misunderstanding of what happened today.


He has convinced some of the frequent posters here, but they were already kissing his ass before anyway.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 24, 2019)

espola said:


> He has convinced some of the frequent posters here, but they were already kissing his ass before anyway.


He counts on the low information trolls like we have on here. He knows they don't read, didn't watch today and simply will take his word for it, facts be fanned . . . like the president* himself they simply scream fake news at reality.


----------



## espola (Jul 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He counts on the low information trolls like we have on here. He knows they don't read, didn't watch today and simply will take his word for it, facts be fanned . . . like the president* himself they simply scream fake news at reality.


There are still people out there who think Nixon was framed.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 24, 2019)

espola said:


> There are still people out there who think Nixon was framed.


Out there?

There are still people _in here_ who think Nixon was framed.


----------



## espola (Jul 24, 2019)

Did anyone keep score of the "Look at me, I'm being a very loyal Republican" type of questions?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 24, 2019)

espola said:


> Did anyone keep score of the "Look at me, I'm being a very loyal Republican" type of questions?


Every 5 minutes it changed from a hearing to a rally where talking points were shouted. These people live in an "alternate" universe.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 24, 2019)

How many more days?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Every 5 minutes it changed from a hearing to a rally where talking points were shouted. These people live in an "alternate" universe.


Then this next Presidential election should be a piece of cake. What with all this evidence impeachment is a sure thing!  You guys have nothing to worry about!! Lol!!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 24, 2019)

Is it today?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 24, 2019)

Should be called the Weizmann report because this old man sure the fuck didn’t write it.
Sad.
But fucking funny as shit.
You losers lose again.
Trump was right, I getting tired of winning.
Please Mr President I can’t take all this winning.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Should be called the Weizmann report because this old man sure the fuck didn’t write it.
> Sad.
> But fucking funny as shit.
> You losers lose again.
> ...


I can see why Mueller never could cut it in the private sector.
Not the sharpest tool in the shed


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 24, 2019)

If I was counting down the days to the shit show today, I don't know what I'd do.
5Nos?
Hunker dunker?

You people ok?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 24, 2019)

*KERNS: Did Mueller Testify On A Report He Never Read?*
July 24th, 2019
_





Screenshot of The Mueller Report From Amazon


For the better part of three years, Democrats on Capitol Hill have insisted that there was only one person who was able to get to the bottom of potential Russian collusion: Special Counsel Robert Mueller.

However, in his testimony to Congress, the man they crowned king cast more doubt on the Russian collusion theory than any other figure since the fairy tale began just a few days after Donald Trump beat Hillary Clinton in the 2016 election.





Mueller appeared confused, dejected, and unfamiliar with the very report bearing his name. In fact, he seemed so disconnected from the material that he couldn’t have possibly written it himself.

While it is not uncommon for staff to prepare a first draft of a report, and while 438 pages is a lot to recall, it is clear that Mueller did not even possess a baseline command of the material with which he claimed to have spent the last two years.

His testimony revealed that he did not conduct most of the witness interviews himself — leaving those duties instead to his team of attorneys. When asked about key witness interviews, he had to refer to the report to find out what the witnesses had actually said.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 24, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> If I was counting down the days to the shit show today, I don't know what I'd do.
> 5Nos?
> Hunker dunker?
> 
> You people ok?


Weren’t these same people counting the days back in November 2016 when the glass ceiling was about to be shattered? Instead they shat their britches.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 24, 2019)

*Chris Wallace Calls Mueller Testimony A ‘Disaster’ For Democrats*
July 24th, 2019
_







Fox News anchor Chris Wallace believes Robert Mueller’s testimony on Wednesday was a disaster for both Democrats and Mueller’s reputation.

The “Fox News Sunday” anchor’s comments came just as the former FBI director began to testify in front of two House committees over the special counsel’s investigation into Russian interference during the 2016 election — which Mueller spearheaded. *(RELATED: Mueller Says He Is ‘Not Familiar’ With Fusion GPS, The Firm Behind The Steele Dossier)*





While speaking on a Fox News panel with Martha MacCallum and Bret Baier, Wallace said, “I think this has been a disaster for the Democrats, and I think it’s been a disaster for the reputation of Robert Mueller. [He] doesn’t seem to know things that are in the report.”
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 24, 2019)

When you lose Michael Moore?
WIRE.COM
*Michael Moore Tells Democrats To ‘STFU’ After ‘Frail, Old Man’ Robert Mueller’s Disastrous Testimony*
*“A frail old man, unable to remember things..."*





Vittorio Zunino Celotto / Staff / Getty Images 





By PAUL BOIS 
 @PAULBOIS39 
July 24, 2019 
 106.6k views


Left-wing filmmaker Michael Moore sees the writings on the wall and they spell "TRUMP 2020." After Special Counsel Robert Mueller's disastrous testimony on Wednesday morning, in which he repeatedly asked people to repeat questions about his own report, Moore told Democrats to "STFU" regarding the investigation into Trump/Russia collusion.




CLICK TO PLAY

Trump Jr. Shares Tweet Suggesting Robert Mueller Is 'Mentally Retarded'


"A frail old man, unable to remember things, stumbling, refusing to answer basic questions," Moore tweeted on Wednesday. "I said it in 2017 and Mueller confirmed it today — All you pundits and moderates and lame Dems who told the public to put their faith in the esteemed Robert Mueller — just STFU from now on."


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Chris Wallace Calls Mueller Testimony A ‘Disaster’ For Democrats*
> July 24th, 2019
> _
> 
> ...


Even funnier because Chris Wallace HATES Trump.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> When you lose Michael Moore?
> WIRE.COM
> *Michael Moore Tells Democrats To ‘STFU’ After ‘Frail, Old Man’ Robert Mueller’s Disastrous Testimony*
> *“A frail old man, unable to remember things..."*
> ...


Now that is hilarious.


----------



## nononono (Jul 24, 2019)

QUOTE="Booter, post: 277212, member: 2211"

	
	
		
		
	


	




/QUOTE

*And my response to it NEVER gets OLD !*

*The one on the left....Yes the Dirty Filthy Cop with the questionable*
*Military record....yeah him. The one Louie Gohmert just ripped to shreds*
*for his past AND current actions....Yeah the one POTUS would NOT hire*
*in 2017...!*

*His past is one HUGE blemish and now he goes home with a WELL DESERVED*
*BLACK EYE....Filthy piece of shit !*

*The one on the right....yeah...he wouldn't hire the one on the left..!*

*Go Home Mueller, you're a disgrace to the Country.....Ya filthy piece of SHIT !*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 24, 2019)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="Booter, post: 277212, member: 2211"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're trying too hard.
Its over.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 24, 2019)

*Coulter: Mueller Has a Reputation ...*



_





ANN COULTER 24 Jul 2019 
*It is apparently part of Robert Mueller’s contract with the media that he must always be described as “honorable” and a “lifelong Republican.” (After this week, we can add “dazed and confused” to his appellation.)*

If it matters that Mueller is a “lifelong Republican,” then I guess it matters that he hired a team of left-wing zealots. Of the 17 lawyers in Mueller’s office, 14 are registered Democrats. Not one is a registered Republican. In total, they have donated more than $60,000 to Democratic candidates. 

Congressman Steve Chabot listed the Democratic political activism of nine of Mueller’s staff attorneys at a December 2017 House hearing. 

Here are a few from Chabot’s list: 

— Kyle Freeny contributed to both Obama campaigns and to Hillary Clinton’s campaign. 

— Andrew Goldstein donated $3,300 to both Obama campaigns. 

— Elizabeth Prelogar contributed to both the Obama and Clinton campaigns. 

— Jeannie Rhee donated $16,000 to Democrats, contributed $5,400 to the Clinton campaign — and represented Hillary Clinton and the Clinton Foundation in several lawsuits. 

— Andrew Weissmann contributed $2,000 to the Democratic National Committee, $2,300 to the Obama campaign and $2,300 to the Clinton Campaign. 

None had donated to the Trump campaign. 

The media brushed off the conspicuous anti-Trump bias in Mueller’s office with platitudes about how prosecutors are, “allowed to have political opinions,” as Jeffrey Toobin said on CNN. Deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein assured the public that their “views are not in any way a factor in how they conduct themselves in office.” 

Obviously, no one believes this — otherwise “lifelong Republican” wouldn’t be spot-welded to Mueller’s name. 

In a fiery rebuke at the hearings this week, Mueller denounced complaints about all the diehard Democrats on his legal team, saying, “I’ve been in this business for almost 25 years, and in those 25 years I have not had occasion once to ask somebody about their political affiliation. It is not done.”






































_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 24, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You're trying too hard.
> Its over.


If this was a fight they would’ve stopped it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 24, 2019)

*Mueller Testimony Backfires as Republicans Move in for the Kill*



_





Alex Wroblewski/Getty Images
MATTHEW BOYLE 25 Jul 2019 
*Democrats are reeling after a horrendous day for their party on Capitol Hill with former Special Counsel Robert Mueller’s testimony unraveling their case against President Donald Trump, all while Republicans seek to capitalize on the serious missteps by a group of committee leaders and Democrat leadership in the House.*_


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 24, 2019)

How many people warned them this wouldnt go well?
Why would you vote for any of those idiots?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 24, 2019)

Mueller doesn’t know what Fusion GPS is?


You losers lose again.
How about we go outside and you let me kick you in the nuts?
Might be less painful.

END OF CONVERSATION.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 24, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Then this next Presidential election should be a piece of cake. What with all this evidence impeachment is a sure thing!  You guys have nothing to worry about!! Lol!!


You mean trumps next two terms?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Mueller doesn’t know what Fusion GPS is?
> 
> 
> You losers lose again.
> ...


You presume any of them have nuts...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t is fighting for his life. He is going down swinging. It starts with campaign finance issues and ends with a complete review of his tax returns . . . hilarious how t is willing to expose himself and his complete misunderstanding of what happened today.


Collusion was it?  Your drag net needs some work.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 25, 2019)

Booter said:


>


You care to tell us what those pleas and convictions were for?
There were no convictions regarding collusion or conspiracy.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 25, 2019)

This one nails it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 25, 2019)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="Booter, post: 277212, member: 2211"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When 4nos breaks character its bad.
Real bad.


----------



## espola (Jul 25, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This one nails it.


Nails what?


----------



## espola (Jul 25, 2019)

SCHIFF: “Trump and his campaign welcomed and encouraged Russian interference?”
MUELLER: “Yes.”
SCHIFF: “And then Trump and his campaign lied about it to cover it up?”.
MUELLER: “Yes.”


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 25, 2019)

espola said:


> Nails what?


Things L. Beria might know?


----------



## espola (Jul 25, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Things L. Beria might know?


The Riddler returns.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 25, 2019)

espola said:


> The Riddler returns.


No riddle. (unless you're an idiot, a duplicitous pinko, or both)

"Show me the man, and I'll find the crime"
-Lavrentiy Beria-.


----------



## espola (Jul 25, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> No riddle. (unless you're an idiot, a duplicitous pinko, or both)
> 
> "Show me the man, and I'll find the crime"
> -Lavrentiy Beria-.


You watched the whole "shit show" and the best you have is a loyal Republican making a campaign speech?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 25, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How many people warned them this wouldnt go well?
> Why would you vote for any of those idiots?


The t-bag was the size of a circus tent this time....for all the clowns.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 25, 2019)

espola said:


> The Riddler returns.


The Riddled returns.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 25, 2019)

espola said:


> SCHIFF: “Trump and his campaign welcomed and encouraged Russian interference?”
> MUELLER: “Yes.”
> SCHIFF: “And then Trump and his campaign lied about it to cover it up?”.
> MUELLER: “Yes.”


How many votes riddled one?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 25, 2019)

Democrats should have hired Jack Reacher instead of Mueller.


----------



## espola (Jul 25, 2019)

Nunes’s behavior in the Mueller hearing was Exhibit A in why I made that case.

He did not give an opening statement so much as he regurgitated the full Deep State catechism. He welcomed the room to the “last gasp of the Russia collusion conspiracy theory,” and then launched into his own cover versions of Trump’s greatest hits: Hillary Clinton, Bruce Ohr, Fusion GPS, Peter Strzok and “his lover,” Mifsud, and on and on.  It was five minutes of cringe-inducing capering that was aimed, like every other Republican’s performance, at the millions of gullible Trump supporters who refuse to believe what’s in front of their eyes.

More important, Nunes was speaking to an audience of one at 1600 Pennsylvania Avenue. Like Ratcliffe, Nunes is possibly up for a senior job in the administration, and one can never be too obsequious when looking for a job from Donald Trump.​
https://www.usatoday.com/story/opinion/2019/07/25/republicans-attacked-mueller-and-ignored-national-security-column/1818040001/


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 25, 2019)

Some Stephen Stills?

For What it's Worth


There's something happening here
What it is ain't exactly clear
There's a man with a gun over there
Telling me I got to beware

I think it's time we stop, children, what's that sound
Everybody look what's going down

There's battle lines being drawn
Nobody's right if everybody's wrong
Young people speaking their minds
Getting so much resistance from behind

It's time we stop, hey, what's that sound
Everybody look what's going down

What a field-day for the heat
A thousand people in the street
Singing songs and carrying signs
Mostly say, hooray for our side

It's s time we stop, hey, what's that sound
Everybody look what's going down

Paranoia strikes deep
Into your life it will creep
It starts when you're always afraid
You step out of line, the man come and take you away

We better stop, hey, what's that sound
Everybody look what's going down
Stop, hey, what's that sound
Everybody look what's going down
Stop, now, what's that sound
Everybody look what's going down
Stop, children, what's that sound
Everybody look what's going down


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 25, 2019)

espola said:


> Nunes’s behavior in the Mueller hearing was Exhibit A in why I made that case.
> 
> He did not give an opening statement so much as he regurgitated the full Deep State catechism. He welcomed the room to the “last gasp of the Russia collusion conspiracy theory,” and then launched into his own cover versions of Trump’s greatest hits: Hillary Clinton, Bruce Ohr, Fusion GPS, Peter Strzok and “his lover,” Mifsud, and on and on.  It was five minutes of cringe-inducing capering that was aimed, like every other Republican’s performance, at the millions of gullible Trump supporters who refuse to believe what’s in front of their eyes.
> 
> ...


Did you catch Muellers reaction when the chairman said the members (nunes) time was up and he wouldn't have to respond? Mueller said, "Good".


----------



## nononono (Jul 25, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> When 4nos breaks character its bad.
> Real bad.


*?*


----------

